# Lethargic hedgie?



## sakikotetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

My 11 week old hedgie is usually a little ball of energy when I take him out to play. I normally can't get him to sit still and is constantly running into everything I try to keep him out of. Tonight though, he's acting pretty lethargic. He wouldn't eat the mealworm I tried to give him, and he just sat there. He looked fine, alert, sniffing about, but just not going anywhere, which was just odd since normally he doesn't stop moving. Tonight was also the first time I could pick him up out of the cage with my bare hand, when I've always used a piece of fleece to pick him up because he huffs n puffs so much at first, so that was another odd thing. He barely huffed at all when I brought him out. I guess maybe he's just tired? He's eating away at his regular food in his cage right now, but this is the first time in the three weeks I've had him that he's behaved this way. 

Anything to worry about?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When you were holding him did his tummy feel cool or warm? If it felt cool then he may need the temp in his cage bumped up a bit. Do you have him on a light schedule? Without one he may be trying to hibernate.


----------



## sakikotetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

He's fine now! I got freaked out that maybe he was trying to hibernate (even with his cage at a steady 76 degrees and a 12-hour light timer), so I wrapped him up in a blanket and held him for a while and eventually he got back to his usual energetic self 

Thank you!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

As nikki said he was too cold and possibly starting hibernation which is why he is fine after warming him in theblanket. 76 is ok for some hedgies, but too cold for others. Bump up his cage temp a couple degrees so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, it sounds like the beginnings of a hibernation attempt, especially since cuddling and warming him made him perk up. Like shawnwk1 said, try turning the temperature up a few degrees, and also make sure his cage isn't getting any drafts.


----------



## sakikotetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright, I will definitely do this. Thank you for the info!


----------

